# Ile za tego laptopa?

## Poe

Tak z ciekawości spytam się was, ile dalibyście za mojego laptopa o takiej konfiguracji:

HP Pavilion DV5000 

amd turion64 ml37 3200+

1gb ramu

80gb dysk

ati xpress200m 128mb

nagrywarka dvd z DL i lightscribe

wejscie PCIMCA

czytnik kart 5in1

monitor widescreen 15,4

roczny.

----------

## Zwierzak

max 3k (ze względu, że używany), zależy jeszcze od stanu.

----------

## manwe_

Matryca 1280x800, czy 1650x1080? Jeżeli 1280 to max 2.5k - przede wszystkim przez emulator karty graficznej. Za wyższą rozdziałkę powiedzmy jeszcze ~400 zł. No i bateria jak trzyma, jeżeli poniżej godziny to -100 zł.

----------

## Poe

1280, bateria to ~2-2,5h, stan 9/10 (pokrywa laptopa jest ciut zuzyta, bo przez pierwsze 2-3 tygodnie nie mialem na niego torby i w plecaku go nosiłem.

----------

## Yatmai

Tak z 1200zł max, bo nie znoszę panoram  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

cicho tam  :Wink: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Za 1100 odkupię  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Biorąc pod uwagę, że jest roczny...

I że mój o podobnych parametrach, pozbawiony jedynie:

 *Quote:*   

> DL i lightscribe
> 
> wejscie PCIMCA
> 
> czytnik kart 5in1 

 

oraz mający Semprona 3000+ zamiast Thuriona, rok temu kosztował mnie ~2700...

za tego Paviliona nie dałbym dziś więcej niż 2000 zł  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

a tak realniej, ktos chcialby tego laptopa i bylby go w stanie kupic? za ile?

ale uwaga, to nic pewnego, ze go sprzedam!

----------

## Dagger

1800 to tak juz calkiem sporo za ten sprzet.

_Osobiscie_ nie dotykam nic na amd.

----------

## no4b

Mnie znacznie bardziej odstrasza karta ATI niż procesor AMD.

----------

## Dagger

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Mnie znacznie bardziej odstrasza karta ATI niż procesor AMD.

 

obawiam sie, ze karta "ati" to juz amd :p

----------

## no4b

Ale chyba jeszcze ATI nie należało do AMD kiedy ten komputer został sprzedany :)

----------

## Belliash

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Ale chyba jeszcze ATI nie należało do AMD kiedy ten komputer został sprzedany 

 

tym gorzej....  :Razz: 

----------

## Dagger

kiedys ati nie bylo takie zle. Do dzis mam jeszcze takiego starocia X850 XT PE VIVO w jednym z komputerow i nie moge powiedziec, zebym na nia kiedys narzekal.

----------

## manwe_

Ati to przede wszystkim daje dupy jeżeli chodzi o sterowniki dla Linux'a. Po jakim czasie nvidia wypuściła binarki ze wsparciem dla compiz'a? Albo z ABI dla xorg-server.1.4. Do tego dochodzą straszne problemy z emulatorami kart jak powyższy Xpress 200m [znajomy ma w ASUS'ie] i akceleracją dla nich. Użytkownicy pingwina mają tak na prawdę alternatywę w postaci nvidii i intel'a do zastosowań biurowych [chociaż compiz też przyzwoicie działa na niskich rozdzielczościach].

----------

## Dagger

krokiem w dobra strone bylo dla amd odpuszczenie sobie i udostepnienie specyfikacji dla spolecznosci open source.

----------

## Belliash

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> krokiem w dobra strone bylo dla amd odpuszczenie sobie i udostepnienie specyfikacji dla spolecznosci open source.

 

niech w ogole nie robia sterow i dadza specyfikacje... linuksowcy zrobia se sami... a M$ jak chce - niech robi ;P

----------

## manwe_

Zrzucenie pracy na ludzi z OS chyba zawsze wychodzi firmom na dobre. Sprzęt nagle zaczyna działa wydajniej, stabilniej, lepiej się sprzedaje... Pierwszy lepszy przykład stoi obok i napromieniowuje mi jajka - Linksys WRT54GL.

----------

## Belliash

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Zrzucenie pracy na ludzi z OS chyba zawsze wychodzi firmom na dobre. Sprzęt nagle zaczyna działa wydajniej, stabilniej, lepiej się sprzedaje... Pierwszy lepszy przykład stoi obok i napromieniowuje mi jajka - Linksys WRT54GL.

 

chyba sie z Tob zgodze...

mnie tez naswietla  :Razz:  nawet ten sam model  :Wink: 

----------

## vermaden

 *Poe wrote:*   

> a tak realniej, ktos chcialby tego laptopa i bylby go w stanie kupic? za ile?
> 
> ale uwaga, to nic pewnego, ze go sprzedam!

 

http://allegro.pl/item276476268.html

Kolo 2200-2400 mysle, moze w porywach 2500 jak sie jakis napalony trafi.

----------

## 13Homer

 *vermaden wrote:*   

> http://allegro.pl/item276476268.html
> 
> Kolo 2200-2400 mysle, moze w porywach 2500 jak sie jakis napalony trafi.

 

Jak widać 2.300 to sporo bariera, jakby ktoś był przekonany, to by kliknął "Kup teraz!". Nie ma sensu pokazywać takich aukcji, bo licytuja w okolicach 100 zł, bardziej miarodajne są te już zakończone, bo ktoś faktycznie juz kupił za określona kwotę.

Najdroższy to jest chyba ten, ale trochę inny, uboższy.

----------

## vermaden

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Najdroższy to jest chyba ten, ale trochę inny, uboższy.

 

To zupelnie inny laptop, inny procesor, inna plyta glowna, zintegrowna karta graficzna w porownaniu do dedykowanej, w sumie nie wiem czemu HP nazywa takim samym modelem zupelnie inne laptopy w takiej samej obudowie.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

